# NJ Snow Storm Hercules 2014



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Luck everyone, make some serious bucks payup

I hope to post videos in a day or so, charging up the camera as I type.


----------



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

sweet, always enjoyed your videos. Im back to work tomorrow :realmad: good luck everyone


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

im expecting 6-8 in my aera, it will be the most snow we have seen in 3 yearsxysport


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm ready!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Since this is in the storm pictures section...
Was out about 15hrs.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Snow Storm Hercules 1/3/2014*

Sorry the dates and times are way off. I forgot to set time and date on camera. Not as many videos this time as I got a late start at 415 am and had to hustle. I hope you enjoy them
















More to come


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

More Video from "Hercules"









































Sorry they may be out of order and perhaps a duplicate here and there You tube was jerking me around.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking good! I just posted some of my Hercules pics http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151995 .


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Love these videos! did that customer with the steep long driveway ask you to push everything out now? i remember in 2010-11 you had a MASSIVE pile by the garage doors.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

He didn't ask, lets say I learned from it, being it was so cold I didn't see it melting anytime soon. So it was light and fluffy I pushed it up and out, good eye!!!


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Great videos! After seeing all yours, I'm embarrassed to put mine up...lol

We got a foot, this was 6in at the end.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice video. I like shots away from the truck. Nice!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

this is how I drove around for 3 hours


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

cj7plowing;1713996 said:


> this is how I drove around for 3 hours


RainEx windsheild wax


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been meaning to buy rainx again, I have not used it in years, but as I recall it was very useful


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

V_Scapes;1714993 said:


> RainEx windsheild wax


yeah orange rainx fluid comes out good at zero at least


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ken glad to see you back at it for another year love the videos as always. How many miles on that jeep now?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1721452 said:


> Ken glad to see you back at it for another year love the videos as always. How many miles on that jeep now?


Hey, Thanks! yeah finally some snow. It has like 71,000 on it, I really only use it for plowing and an occasional ride in summer.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1721452 said:


> Ken glad to see you back at it for another year love the videos as always. How many miles on that jeep now?


How's your ford doing? I have about 30,000 on mine. Added a front light bar and a rigid industries 30" combo bar. Adding Rigid dually D2 defused to it soon for back up lights.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

ken643;1722639 said:


> How's your ford doing? I have about 30,000 on mine. Added a front light bar and a rigid industries 30" combo bar. Adding Rigid dually D2 defused to it soon for back up lights.


Both my fords are doing god 34000 on the 2012 157000 on the 05 both have been good to me im getting close to pulling the trigger on a 550 soon. Every time i watch your videos it makes me want to buy a jeep:salute:


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1724218 said:


> Both my fords are doing god 34000 on the 2012 157000 on the 05 both have been good to me im getting close to pulling the trigger on a 550 soon. Every time i watch your videos it makes me want to buy a jeep:salute:


The Jeep is awesome it can do most anything. Glad your trucks are taking care of you.


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

ken643;1707777 said:


> More Video from "Hercules"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a old post but I am just curious as to how you finished up the one driveway. The driveway where you cleared the snow away from the 3 garage doors. Did you push the snow back far enough so that they have access to their deck steps with out digging up the grass? Also did you finish up the doors by shoveling what was piled up in front of the doors that the plow did not get? Just curious to how you completed the job or I guess what you would consider a complete job. I have a reason for asking not looking to knock how you plow or anything. Thanks


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

forkicks;1728622 said:


> I know this is a old post but I am just curious as to how you finished up the one driveway. The driveway where you cleared the snow away from the 3 garage doors. Did you push the snow back far enough so that they have access to their deck steps with out digging up the grass? Also did you finish up the doors by shoveling what was piled up in front of the doors that the plow did not get? Just curious to how you completed the job or I guess what you would consider a complete job. I have a reason for asking not looking to knock how you plow or anything. Thanks


Well it seems like your kind of pointing the finger at some stuff (but that could just be how its written) but that being said. not sure which drive your talking about, but most of all my driveways I have for 15 years or more. as far as deck stairs, the people tell me they exit through the garage and don't use deck stairs in winter and others don't use their back door, most all exit through interior garage door to house get in car hit electric door opener and go. As for the slight left over snow in front of garages, I do my best to get it all but some stays and none of my customers care, no complaints at all. they get in the car in the garage and back out and its gone. I used to stop and get out and shovel that away in the beginning when I started out, then I watched a lot of plow guys not doing it, to save time I jumped on that band wagon and don't do it any more unless its requested. I do about 39 driveways and 3 small lots in about 4 1/2 to 5 hours with me and my Jeep and I'm done. I try to keep moving to get everyone out on time and smiling. hope that answered your questions.


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

ken643;1728631 said:


> Well it seems like your kind of pointing the finger at some stuff (but that could just be how its written) but that being said. not sure which drive your talking about, but most of all my driveways I have for 15 years or more. as far as deck stairs, the people tell me they exit through the garage and don't use deck stairs in winter and others don't use their back door, most all exit through interior garage door to house get in car hit electric door opener and go. As for the slight left over snow in front of garages, I do my best to get it all but some stays and none of my customers care, no complaints at all. they get in the car in the garage and back out and its gone. I used to stop and get out and shovel that away in the beginning when I started out, then I watched a lot of plow guys not doing it, to save time I jumped on that band wagon and don't do it any more unless its requested. I do about 39 driveways and 3 small lots in about 4 1/2 to 5 hours with me and my Jeep and I'm done. I try to keep moving to get everyone out on time and smiling. hope that answered your questions.


Thank you for the answer not judging how you plow. I have a few customers like that. They enter threw the garage door. (Vacation home's.) They really are not concerned about the stairs or anything.( So I understand about not going that far back with the snow. ) But was really asking about the snow in front of the door because depending on how much was left laying up against the door the door would get stuck on occasion when the temps dropped at nite. Some did not care but I have heard complaints from some of the guy's I know that do similar driveways and they feel the customers are nit picking and they just refuse to get out and shovel they feel that they lose to much time. The homes that you do look like some upper end homes that are similar to the ones that I had a discussion about last week with a guy that lost a customer due to that very reason and he could not understand why. Again not judging how you plow or your experience just looking for feed back on similar property. I feel but it is just my opinion that they should be shoveled it just looks neater and I just need to account for that time wise. I understand your reason and if you have no complaints than that is the answer to what I was looking for. Again I hope the way this is typed that it does not come off like I'm judging your ability or work habits it's just that this forum is a great source of feed back on certain subjects that we may have in common. Not new to this I have been doing this for probably close to 30 years. Plowing with everything from a lifted modified K5 to a triaxle dump. So this is not a question to just stir up trouble but to just get feed back on how someone else in the business is doing things these day's. Things are always changing and what use to be unacceptable now is acceptable. Thank you for the reply.


----------

